# How to tell a dogs age



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Perhaps your vet can get an idea by looking at Charlie's eyes (which are gorgeous by the way). Some dogs get cataracts and spots (blue tinging--don't remember the name) in the eyes when they reach double digits. Barkley got his around age 11.

She looks happy and definitely you can see her love of life in her eyes!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You sure can't tell age by any general way. Graying in the face definitely varies. My boys both grayed early!

Gunner had a cataract at 5 so... of course he has eye diseases.
Selka has had stains appear just recently on his teeth... not doing anything different. I will have blood tests done in May for his check up to make sure he has had no digestive causes (haven't noticed anything). He is 11.

Charlie is so gorgeous! He definitely doesn't "look" old!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Perhaps your vet can get an idea by looking at Charlie's eyes (which are gorgeous by the way). Some dogs get cataracts and spots (blue tinging--don't remember the name) in the eyes when they reach double digits. Barkley got his around age 11.
> 
> She looks happy and definitely you can see her love of life in her eyes!


 
She fell off the wall the other day i am aways saying she needs glasses lol


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The eyes are a very good way to tell. Our German Shepherd, who will be 11 in a few weeks, has recently developed cataracts, so she is definitely beginning to show her age, although she doesn't always act it.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> The eyes are a very good way to tell. Our German Shepherd, who will be 11 in a few weeks, has recently developed cataracts, so she is definitely beginning to show her age, although she doesn't always act it.


 
Tell me i think she is making up for lost time :uhoh:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Comparing those teeth to Lotties I would stab a guess at 8 - 9yrs! probable the latter!

But shes lovely and loves her family. Enjoy and let this little lady keep her age a secret


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just had a good look in Charlies eyes her eyes are blue when you look right into them and Marilyn you know i don't worry what age my rescue dogs are as i said to you i aways try to take old Gold but with Daisy she needed and older dog my Sadie to help her on the road to recovery.

Sad Charlie when i first got her and Happy Charlie now and you all know how much i love Charlie Daisy and Blarney.
And some photo's she does look younger than others.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG! I love the picture of Charlie with the ribbons! It looks like she is boasting, "See? I am beautiful, and a winner!" 

Can't help age wise, we just found out that Mosby is not as old as we thought. We thought he was over 16 weeks old but Friday found out that the vet doesn't even think he's 15 weeks, which means he was really, really little when we got him.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Maggie,

Do you have a complete body shot photo of Charlie when viewed from the side and when she is standing up all all fours ?
It may be easier for people to estimate her age when viewed in her entirety.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

We had a Golden whose teeth wore down lower than Charlies by the time she was 5 years old because she spent an awful amount of time chewing on stones.

Charlies teeth look nice and clean in your original photo so I would not be too surprised to find that she could be a lot younger than first impressions suggest.

An idea of a dogs age could be judged by how fluid their movements are when walking, trotting or how readily they raise themselves up from a laying or sitting postion.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes lovely and is now so happy. Shes not going to tell you her age unless she gets lots and lots more ribbons hahahaha


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Connor said:


> We had a Golden whose teeth wore down lower than Charlies by the time she was 5 years old because she spent an awful amount of time chewing on stones.
> 
> Charlies teeth look nice and clean in your original photo so I would not be too surprised to find that she could be a lot younger than first impressions suggest.
> 
> An idea of a dogs age could be judged by how fluid their movements are when walking, trotting or how readily they raise themselves up from a laying or sitting postion.


Charlie has had a hard life when we first got her she had a job to stand her back legs were very spayed out and she has 3 big scars on her back and she has a job to lay with her head right down and does not see so well from one side if you give her a treat she does not see it and Charlie loves her food you have to give it to her the other side we had to have some teeth taken out as they were badly broken and they did clean her teeth at the same time we got her November 2007 she was mean to be 3-4 years old :no: Charlies back legs are very straight no bend in them in the photo where she is playing with Daisy you can see her leg looks straight in that and when she is still they are very straight and her back legs are bowed as well looks like she has just got of a horse  she can walk very fast and trot when she see's a cat :uhoh: but vert rarely breaks into a run if she does her legs go all over the place and she does have a bit of a job to get up at times and that is why we keep a harness on her to help her up if she gets stuck so its hard to tell but she is a very happy dog now that loves life i just wish i could find out more about her.
I don't have many pictures of Charlie standing she is such a clown its hard to get a serious photo of her.


----------

